# Onslow Bay 33 vs Contender, Regulator



## a

I don't see too many of these around here, I was hoping someone with experience on these boats would comment....

I have my eye on this


----------



## Realtor

oh my, more pictures please. looks like a heck of a boat.


----------



## a

2016 Onslow Bay 33 Tournament-Edition
twin 350 Verado's
"This listing is for a brand new loaded out 2016 Onslow Bay 33 TE. This boat is built as the ultimate fishing platform but also has a great option package for cruising and hitting up the sandbar! With a 350 gallon fuel capacity and paired up with twin 2016 Mercury Verado 350s she cruises in the mid 40's at close to 2 mpg and tops out at 65 mph! Talk about the perfect combination of speed and efficiency! She is outfitted with dual Garmin 7612 xsv chart plotters paired with a 1 kw chirp transducer as well as a GT51 600 watt Chirp transducer with side vue and downvue as well as a Garmin 200 VHF and 24 XHD radar. For sound we have a Fusion head unit with 4 JL audio 8.8s, 2 JL audio 7.7s, 2 JL audio 10 inch sub and two 600 watt JL audio amps! With the 45 gallon perfect circle livewell at the transom and 73 gallons built into the leaning post you will never run out of space for live bait! They are also insulated so when not fishing they are great coolers for drinks and snacks. We also have fold down seating at the transom and a seat built into the front of the console that has a cooler built into it. Forward we have a 500 quart fish box as well as a 240 quart fish box that holds three 5 gallon bucks perfectly. Add in the four 230 quart fish boxs port and starboard and you have over 2,000 quarts of ice insulated boxs for those long three day runs to the tuna grounds! No worries when offshore for multiple days fishing because there is also a plumbed in head with macerator pump and holding tank."


----------



## cody&ryand

All are very nice boats mine would be between the contender and the Onslow but can't go wrong with any of them wish I was In Your predicament


----------



## NoMoSurf

Something to consider if get the Onslow... Where are you going to put your rods?


----------



## NKlamerus

The beam looks really narrow to me? Seems tight between the CC and the gunwales. 

Bow line is way better looking than the Contender though! Much more Yellowfin Style.


----------



## FenderBender

9' 11" beam. That's probably how they get such good cruise and mpg numbers with that power. It looks narrow on a boat that long, I think my 26 ft pursuit I had had around a 9ft beam? Heck of a pretty boat though, I'm sure it will make some one happy. All kinds of fish hold space.


----------



## KingMe!!!

If you can afford any of the three, who cares. Just kidding. I've seen a few of those around and they are very sexy boats. I've always liked regulators and contenders to though. Tuff choice buddy. Maybe an owner will chime in. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## JoeZ

If you're in that price range, drop Contender and look at Yellowfin. YF and Onslow will be head and shoulders above a contender as far as fit and finish. 

Contender, you're just getting a name that people know.


----------



## GIBBS29REG

Just sold a Regulator end of last summer... Purchased a stepped hull and couldn't be happier. Ride is better, boat is faster and fuel economy is better... The Onslow Bay looks awesome.. Didn't sea trial it, but ran Contender, Yellowfin, SeaVee and Invincible at the Miami Boat show in '15.
Invincible and Yellowfin were my top two.. Bought the Invincible...the contender was a nice boat but ended up of the bottom of my list..


----------



## a

*Good bye trout and reds!!!!*

Thanks for the info!....opinions here are worth sooo much. I'm leaning towards the Onslow Bay, and will post pics from sea trial on Friday.... blood pressure is starting to rise no doubt!

Have 2014 22ft Pathfinder 250 Yamaha 135 hours........ for sale!
Have 1993 Luhrs 29 open ..........................................for sale!


----------



## 85okhai

onslow bay is a Bad A boat


----------



## MrFish

Grander has a 33 and a 27 OB out front. I wanted that 27, but the wife wants something a little less tournament and a little more sand bar.


----------



## Tiretyme

It's a great boat with a fairly lengthy new build wait list right now. Beam is fine, the 34' Nor-Tech is only an inch wider. If that's the one at Grander Marine, she's a beauty and ready to go!

Good luck with purchase!


----------



## FishEyez

My buddy Rob (Strike Two on here) has an 08 Onslow Bay 27. I've fished on it many times. Rock solid boat. He fishes the SKA and local tournaments in it. He'll be fishing the Bud Light this weekend. You should hit him up.

Oh and I fish outta Pathfinder 23 HPS. Another great boat!


----------



## a

MrFish said:


> Grander has a 33 and a 27 OB out front. I wanted that 27, but the wife wants something a little less tournament and a little more sand bar.


Thats it. Doing a sea trial tomorrow afternoon. Seas at2pm are supposed to be 13 mph from the sw, so I should get a good feel for it!


----------

